# Please help - ivf and depression medication



## littlelolly (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi I am new to the board.  I really need some advise and wondered if anyone could help.  I have been put on the waiting list for Ivf and expect it to happen in 3-6 months.  The only problem is I have been suffering with really bad depression and anxiety.  My doc would not give me any medication because I am ttc but she does not not know yet that I need  Ivf.  Has anyone Been allowed to take antidepressants during ivf.?  I really think I need them and I do not know how I will get through the next few months.  I have already been signed off work as I have a really stressful job.  My doc assumed I would be given clomid and said that would sort my low mood! Please help


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Littlelolly hi!

Firstly, I am sorry things are so tough. IF can make other things harder to deal with, and can often be the trigger for other issues to seem overwhelming.

There *are *meds you can take through IVF (and pregnancy) for depression. I was on Prozac (Fluoxetine) for my second to last cycle - checked with the fertility dr first, and he said it was ok. None are _recommended _- it's like being pregnant, they ethically can't get people to sign up to the necessary trials to get meds approved for use whilst pregnant, so almost everything is 'in discussion with your dr' only; but some meds are 'preferable' and have fewer known side effects. With Prozac i think one of the concerns is with (very slightly) lower birthweights, and occasionally breathing difficulties at birth (rarely prolonged, but you may not get the option of a home birth.... if things all work out). There is some (limited) research that indicates you are more likely to have IVF success when depression is being treated, or has been successfully treated, but I can't remember the actual studies. For anxiety I think the most commonly used meds are really really not a good idea in pregnancy, so looking at other anxiety management strategies instead might help (also often the anxiety gets better with the depression treatment...)

There are also other things you can do that have a positive impact on *both* mental health and fertility - the basic wellbeing things like:
* going for walks - we don't get enough sunlight and we all need vitamin D - there is very strong evidence that regular *exercise* alone treats mild-to-moderate depression as well as any medication. Vitamin D is only produced by our bodies if we are out enough in light of the right wavelength - sunshine works well during the summer months. If you can't go for walks, can you take a cuppa outside? Do some gardening?
* healthy eating - it really does impact on your mood as well, so sometimes it is worth keeping a food/mood diary for a few weeks. The detail can really help - exactly what did you eat and when? How anxious (on a scale of 1-10) were you doing everyday things at the same time? Which days of the week were eg most anxiety provoking getting out? Does that correlate to anything? Caffiene makes lots of people 'jittery', and can increase underlying anxiety. Does it work like that for you? some people find connections with other things (eg refined sugar, specific colourings, high salt foods...) Are you eating five a day fruit and veg and oily fish twice a week? If not, are you taking any supplements? (The fish oils have been proven to make a difference to general health and mental health, for people with severe and enduring mental illness, for children etc.... - but you don't need expensive supplements, sardines on toast work fine)
* sleep - are you getting enough? do you wake up feeling shattered? Cutting out all IT and TV stimulation at least 1 hour before bed can help people get to sleep (some people find longer helps - some studies with children with ADHD show limited use of TV, video games etc helps concentration, attention and sleep (all of these are often problem areas is you have depression)). Food to soon before bed makes it hard for some people to get to sleep, others it is the opposite....What works for you?

None of these things, on their own, will make you happy or pregnant, but all will make you more likely to stay healthy through IVF treatment (and hopefully have a healthy pregnancy!)

Has your gp discussed seeing a counsellor or therapist for CBT (Cognitive Behavioural Therapy can help with anxiety better than medication - may involve a few visits, but gives you the tools to deal with it yourself and more people who do CBT find it helpful in the longer term than medication alone)? There are self-help books out there, and also resources on the internet.... Other things that can also help include yoga (mediation, mindfulness etc), breathing exercises (especially linking to anxiety - and anything you can do to lower this will help if you get anxious about aspects of treatment (needles, EC, ET)) and trying to be gentle with yourself - don't give yourself a hard time if things are not 'perfect'.

I realise I am bombarding you with information - feel free to ignore any and all that might be unhelpful, but if you have been signed off work for a bit it can be useful to have other goals, or things to think about.

I made a weekly diary with various boxes (I was signed off a couple of times with depression - none at all since treatment worked - once with medication, once without), and made sure I ticked 'exercise' everyday (even small amounts), and tried to build it up over the four weeks I was off. I also set weekly goals (doing things around other people was hard - I wanted to be sociable, but too anxious to go places and didn't want to just cry over my best friend all the time).

Also the recommendations sound like what your granny would say if someone was 'feeling a bit peaky' - fresh air, healthy diet and sleep - but now there is good solid scientific evidence that she was right all along!

Really hope you find a way through - and hope you hear soon with dates for your IVF.

best wishes
Elinor x


----------



## Rattray32 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi Littlelolly.
Im waiting to start IVF next month and have also been feeling very down and depressed afer having 4 failed IUI in the past year.
I was signed off work for 3 weeks a couple of months ago as the doctor said I needed a break from my stressful job.
It all got a bit too much for me with all the hormones, strees, worry and emotions.
In the past I had taken st johns wort-a herbal remendy which lightens my mood and makes everything seem brighter.
Its not an anti depressant as such but a herbal remedy for when everything seems a bit black and miserable.
I stopped taking it a while ago when we started ttc as was told you should not take it when pregnant,but after I had been off work for a couple of weeks i decided to try it again.
Within a week i could feel myself getting back to "normal" and could face the world again, i still have shaky days but it realy does help.
I have been told to stop taking it again when we start IVF but its ok to take for now to get me through.
My councillor also gave great advice, try and do something small that you enjoy, just little things like a bubble bath, go to cinema, going out with friends for a meal, it really does help even if you dont feel like seeing anyone,sometimes if you push yourself to see your close friends it does make you feel glad you did afterwards.
Keep smiling and wish you lots of luck xxxx


----------



## JCF (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi There,

I am a Herbalist going through IVF and before Christmas I was very poorly with depression and anxiety had been trying for 2 and a half years. I found acupuncture and herbs so beneficial for depression, both of which you can use during IVF. I am 10 days into my first cycle and I don't know what I would do without the support of my herbs and weekly acupuncture. Still having the odd low/anxious moment but nothing like I was.

Let me know if you'd like me to help herbs wise. I'm finding it helpful on these forums to offer some qualified advice about herbs as going down the conventional route is a bit alien to me (husband has high level of anti-sperm antibodies so we're having ICSI) and if I can help people a bit it takes my mind off what's going on for me!!

Best wishes to you xx

*The advice within this message is not endorsed or authorised by FF (boring i know but just have to say it)*


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Littlelolly
Just wanted to let you know my experience.  I have been on and off antidepressants now for probably about 15n yrs, For our first ICSI i completely came off my meds and was quite a nightmare and hate  to think what i would have been like for 9 months if the tx had worked!  Unfortunatly the first tx ended in a BFN and i went back on my meds and went to talk to our GP before going ahead with FET, the GP was fab and basically said that being off the meds and feeling stressed and anxious would not help any tx or future pg and basically any risk due to thre meds would be outweighed by the benefits.  As you can see we got our BFP with our first FET and i contiued on my meds (citalopram) throughout tx annd the whole pg and breastfeeding too.
Good luck with whatever you decide to do


----------

